# Are intercoolers directional?



## matt92vr4 (Jul 1, 2002)

Does it matter which direction the air flow through an intercooler? I have one from an 1989 Thunderbird.
Thanks


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Are intercoolers directional? (matt92vr4)*

Well depending on what side the hot air goes in it will eaither cool it down or HEAT it up..! So you need to check that before installing it.






























But realy just look at the cooler the only thing that would matter is pipe fitting direction but not much else. So know it should not matter at all.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Are intercoolers directional? (matt92vr4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Does it matter which direction the air flow through an intercooler? I have one from an 1989 Thunderbird.
Thanks[HR][/HR]​Most intercoolers seem to have the same size inlet as outlet. The ones with different sized inlets/outlets were designed with a flow direction in mind, but good luck getting a consensus on Vortex as to which side gets the larger tube. (I say the inlet gets the larger tube as the air after the intercooler is cooler and more dense, hence takes up less volume and would seemingly require a smaller tube...others have their own theories.)
Other than tube size, inlet and outlet tank design may differ, I suppose - perhaps one side would be better suited to inflow than outflow, or something. Fittment will likely dictate which way you flow the air through it anyway, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.
-Steve


----------



## GreenRallye (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Are intercoolers directional? (Stephen Webb)*

if you run the air in the wrong side of an rallye intercooler, it doesnt flow as good..
some intercoolers have an internal "wall" to guide the air to the whole ic..


----------



## matt92vr4 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Are intercoolers directional? (matt92vr4)*

thanks for your responses. I'll have to do a little more research.


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Are intercoolers directional? (matt92vr4)*

Done with your turbo project yet?


----------



## matt92vr4 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Are intercoolers directional? (EuroVeeDub)*

the turbo is on, the oil lines are run, the i/c is in... The only thing stopping me is the rear motor mount. It was totally in the way so I have to install an A1 side mount. I'm waiting for that to get here and then it will be done in a day


----------



## vwgtirob (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: Are intercoolers directional? (matt92vr4)*

The cores don't have direction (at least any that I've seen), but various baffles to even out airflow will dictate direction, as will asymmetrical endcaps.


----------

